# Pool lights



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

On a govt project I worked on we were pulling the pool light cable in and i was on the feed end and I noticed the housing on the light at the rating sticker "freshwater only". The only problem with that is the pool is a 15 ft. Deep saltwater pool. The man says install it anyway.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like someone will be changing a pool light in the near future.. :no:

That was a really dumb move on the guy calling the shots..

Just noticed you said housing.. even more of a mistake..


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope the housings deterioration is noticed before the gfci wears out and a poor marine gets killed because of that hack


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LightsOn81 said:


> I hope the housings deterioration is noticed before the gfci wears out and a poor marine gets killed because of that hack


The problems will start to show up when the lamp needs to be changed and the mounting screws that hold the retaining plate have nothing to hold them in place..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Was this a regular pool with a chlorine generator?

I don't thing that would be considered "salt water".


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Too bad we aren't out there to tell anyone that things like 10 ft under water. At least 20 of them too


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

No it's an Olympic size 15-20 ft training tank the marine corps uses to train getting thrown off ships and crap like that. The pool elec./mech room was pretty cool to do. It's got saline monitorsmand chlorination and other related all over the place


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds like it's a salt water chlorinated pool. It will have very little effect on the stainless. But, good call either way.


----------

